# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Pedals...Ones You Love, Ones You Hate, & Ones you Want!

## Ed Goist

Thought this would be a fun and informative thread. 

I'll start.
Oh my! Check this one out...
This pedal has two Electro-Harmonix 12AY7 tubes in it...Yes, in the pedal!
PAS is kicking in hard on this one...$192...
Dear Santa...

----------


## mandopete

Here's my Christmas present...

----------


## Markus

Huge fan of my Sonic Research - Turbo Tuner pedal.



Fast, accurate ... perhaps overkill, but I sure do like tuning up in a loud bar environment and having only tiny adjustments to do by ear [if any]. The signal-mute while tuning is nice, I'm able to fix a pair even with a short gap between songs.

I really like my looper, but don't think it is absolutely perfect [don't think any are]. Good practice tool for soloing, given I can do guitar/keys parts too.

----------


## Jim Roberts

These are my favorite pedals...from White Industries.  Expensive but machined to perfection and made in the U.S.A. like my mandolins!  Now if I can just find a pannier large enough to carry my mandolin case while bicycling!

Cheers.

----------


## mandopete

> I really like my looper, but don't think it is absolutely perfect [don't think any are]. Good practice tool for soloing, given I can do guitar/keys parts too.


What model?

----------


## Markus

I have the Boss RC-30 ... 
Good: 99 2-channel loops than can be saved, infinite stacking. 
Bad: No reverse loop, slight gap in playback when switching to a different saved loop. 

Some tone suck, can only undo one step [better than no undo, yet times I want multi-undo]. The dual-pedal setup is good, very thankful I didn't go with single-pedal versions.

It has an XLR input, phantom power too ... I run it most often through my mini-mixer's mix/instrument inputs - but the times I've brought it over to a friend's house to play the quick and easy nature of available XLR is nice. Very simple, minimal hand percussion; wind instruments ... with the XLR, it opens a big door. 

Sure is fun, I've found it also strongly attracts my toddler to `play music' with me. 

Very useful for simple song sketches - loop a melody and work out backup, or the opposite. I also use it for `instant replay' ... start with saved backup loop, take a solo -> loop it -> listen a couple times -> undo and try again. Great for working out solos, trying different endings ... I can do that on PC or recorder, but not while playing, I have to step `out' of musician-mind.

Wish I could say `get mine' or `get that one' ... but when I looked, I couldn't find everything on one pedal [boomerang doesn't save to memory]. Imperfect sure is a lot of fun, though.

----------


## Barry Canada

Anyone know anything about or have had experience with the Boss GT 8? There is one for sale in my area for $175.00.
Is this reasonable? and how does it compare to the Digitech 255 in posting #2 above?
I was thinking of getting a multieffects pedal to try out differnt sounds as a newbie to all this!
Any and all comments appreciated.

----------


## Barry Canada

I noticed there are Boss  used ME 30 and ME 50 pedals also available. What is the difference between all these?
And are they difficult to plug in, use, and actually have some hobby fun!!?? :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Chinn

> These are my favorite pedals...from White Industries.  Expensive but machined to perfection and made in the U.S.A. like my mandolins!  Now if I can just find a pannier large enough to carry my mandolin case while bicycling!
> 
> Cheers.


Jim, I love White Industries stuff, but I'm a Shimano or Crank Brothers pedal guy.... oh wait, what forum is this?

----------


## Barry Wilson

I have a Zoom G1u multi. got it used. usb capable. awesome units. I had a digitech (older) before this one. great for direct in recording. 

I hate those orange boss distortion pedals. just hate those things with a passion. might as well jam razor blades down my ears

Hey Barry what part of Canada you in? (fellow Barry here  :Wink:  )

----------


## Peter Kurtze

I'm hoping Santa will bring me one of these . . .

----------


## CelticDude

I'm a big fan of reverb, so I went for the T Rex Tone Bug Reverb.  As y'all may recall I also got a delay pedal recently; fun but not so useful.  I have a Blues Screamer that sounds pretty good with a solid-state amp, but not with my tube amps, so I'm not sure what to do with it.

What do I want?  A looper would be lots of fun.  And a wah pedal.  Maybe an analog delay down the road.  Or a fuzz pedal.  Not much else.

I think the best accessory purchase was an attenuator.  Allows me to crank the amp enough to get the power tubes going without blowing out the windows. (Not a pedal, I know, so a bit of a non sequitor...)

----------


## mandocrucian

Unless the bass lines are busy and complex, why hire a bassist?

----------


## Dan Margolis

I have a few pedals by Barber Electronics (NFI).  Really good pedals--boutique quality--at non-boutique prices.  The Launch Pad is a fantastic clean boost which can do other stuff, too.  Their TonePress is a very good compressor.  I have a love/hate thing going with compressors, but this one is really good.  And I have an LTD, which is a not-very-aggressive overdrive.  Barber doesn't do modulation or reverb, though.

----------


## mandopete

> I have the Boss RC-30 ... 
> 
> Very useful for simple song sketches - loop a melody and work out backup, or the opposite. I also use it for `instant replay' ... start with saved backup loop, take a solo -> loop it -> listen a couple times -> undo and try again. Great for working out solos, trying different endings ... I can do that on PC or recorder, but not while playing, I have to step `out' of musician-mind..


That's exactly what I had in mind.  It just seems like a it would be a simple way to do these sort things without having to set up a recording device.  The RC-30 looks to be a pretty nice device.  The other that seems to be highly reccomended is the Digitech Jam Man.  I have no experience with either unit.

----------


## 250sc

You might try a Zoom G3. Hundreds of pedal models, amp models, speaker cabinet models, 40 second looper, USB output for patch maintanance and recording directly into your PC for $200. I'm useing one for my jazz guitar.

Digitech multi-effect models are also nice.

----------


## mandopete

> I hate those orange boss distortion pedals. just hate those things with a passion. might as well jam razor blades down my ears


I guess we need to call those "stomp boxes" eh?  Have you heard of Wampler Pedals ?  Pretty nice stuff.

----------


## Barry Wilson

> I'm hoping Santa will bring me one of these . . .


I'll take 2 of these please. Having trouble practicing today after getting a mando string under my fingernail while doing setup. amazing how much a tiny cut can bleed sometimes.

----------


## Mandobart

Thanks Ed for starting this thread.  As still pretty new on e-mando, I have no effects pedals yet.  I still don't know what all the different effects are; okay, I know what distortion is, and wah, but flanger?  phase shifter? I know I need to pack up my 'bird and amp and head to a decent music store and just try things out, but haven't done so yet.

----------


## Ed Goist

No problem! Though I'll apologize in advance for any GAS build-up!  :Smile: 

I've always loved pedals, and although I haven't owned many, there are a few I have really enjoyed. Way back in the day, I had a vintage Morley Power/Wah/Fuzz that I played my Gibson L6S through into a Vox30.  Loved that combination!

Then I discovered the phaser. In my opinon, the proper use of a good phase pedal is pretty indispensable for recreating much of the classic rock tones many of us so love (think _Shattered_ by The Stones, _Sweet Jane_ by Lou Reed, and many (if not most) of the great David Gilmour's signature work). The "Gold Standard" for the Phase pedal is probably the MXR Phase 90. (see the video below for some sound samples of the Phase 90 at about 2:35 of the video).

Recently, I picked-up an AnalogMan Maxon SD-9 Boost/Distortion. I really like this pedal for it's vintage Classic-Rock, Electric-Blues feel and for its versatility and wide range of applications. As I re-establish and expand my electric rig (this time for my e-mando), I'm thinking my pedal chain will eventually be something like:
Boost/distortion ---> fuzz ---> phaser ---> volume/wah
Man, this is going to be fun!

Oh, and here's a cool video on the difference between phasing (an effect I'd describe as a _"roller-coaster woosh"_) & flanging (an effect I'd describe as a _"spring or yo-yo swoosh"_). Sorry for using such technical terms.  :Grin:  Neat stuff!

----------


## Jerry Turberville

Ed, that was probably the best description I've heard for the difference between the flanger and phaser.  Always struggled with how to explain the difference concisely.
As to love and hate, I could probably say that about every pedal I own.  I just got the Electron Harmonix Ravish Sitar pedal today and I'm having a lot of fun with it, but to me, it's indiicative of most of the newer effects - complicated.  For my feeble brain anyway.  Tons of presets to noodle with and I like the whole synth thing.  I'll eventually get it figured out.  
My favorite effect, at least when I can find a good one, is chorus.  Right now I'm using a Boss CE 5 chorus ensemble.  It's not quite as good as I'd hoped.  I'm looking at the MXR stereo chorus as my next purchase.  The first chorus I had was a Roland JC 120 head and a pair of 4 12 cabinets.  Talk about stunning!!   It was an amp not a pedal, but it was a wonderful effect.  I've not found anything that sounds quite as good as that did.  When things get better I'll pick up another JC 120, but for now I'll stick to pedals.  
Another effect I'm really fond of is my Boss PS-1 Harmonist pedal.  There's a nice spot that adds solid low end without soiunding too fake.  It's just a little hard to hit that spot some days.  I use it with the RC 20 loop station, which doesn't have as much capability as mandopete's RC 30, but works okay for me.  Another Boss pedal I like is the DD-7 digital delay, but getting the timing just right with the press tempo can be maddning.  As far as reverb pedals I use the Boss FRV-1.  It's not quite as good as a stand alone tube reverb, but pretty darn good for the price.  I really don't have any complaints about that one.  
The last one I can honestly say I do have a love hate relationship wiht is my distorion pedal.  I have a modified SD-1 super overdrive.  Somedays it sounds good to me, other days it sounds like crap.  The crap part is when it just sounds like a nightmarish tesla mush with everything jammed together and nothing distinguishable.  I know that's kind of the point, but I still want some warmth and clarity to each note.  I'd like to try a creamtone overdrive pedal, but they're a bit pricey.  So, I'll keep looking.
Pedals are definately a lot of fun and like you said add a lot of distinctive tone to the music.

----------


## Dan Margolis

The Cafe is, of course, the best forum, but the GearPage is a veritable festival of effects pedals and the people who use them.  There is still talk of EH, MXR, and Boss, of course, but they go way, way, farther down the effects road.  

I just bought a couple of TC Electronics pedals, a Hall of Fame reverb and a Flashback delay.  These are not terribly pricey, are very versatile, and are true bypass.  Worth a look.

Here's my pedalboard, which I've been obsessing about for a month or more for no particular reason.  Missing is my old Boss CE-2 chorus, which is out for a small mod.

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks, jlt, and I think you're right, over-complicated controls can be the death knell for a pedal (or any other piece of gear for that matter).

Dan, that's an impressive pedal board! Plus, you make a great point about true bypass. When one is chaining multiple pedals and effects, any modification to one's signal can be deadly as it gets amplified going through the effects chain. This is my concern with the 'old school' MXR phase pedals, I don't think they are true bypass. Anyone have a true-bypass phase pedal they really like?

Speaking of phase pedals, I'm listening to The Stones' _Some Girls_ album this morning and Richards and Woods use phase pedals heavily on just about every song. If you've looking for examples of the phase pedal application in classic rock this is a great place to start.

Oh, and thanks to everyone for mentioning their favorite pedal producers. Great stuff to know and research.

Oh, and I looked into one of those Talent Simulator pedals. Unfortunately, the model I would need is cost prohibitive.  :Redface:

----------


## Ed Goist

Oh, and I really like the way that Wampler Paisley pedal sounds. 
If only it provided Brad's talent along with his tone...They'd sell millions!

----------


## ilovemyF9

I love my EHX HOG but, it needs to come with a text book to get the most out of it.
I have yet to play/hear a pedal I hate.
I really want the new EHX Ravish Sitar, it sounds fantastic!

I have recently cured myself of PAS, (who am I kidding, the wife cured me) but, tomorrow is another day.....

----------


## Dan Margolis

The MXR Carbon Copy is a simple analog delay that sounds very good.

----------


## Christian McKee

I love the Electro Harmonix Q-Tron so much I have two of them (one regular, one Q-Tron Plus.)  I won't play an electric gig without one, they sound that good, and they're that versatile.  Q-Tron into the Moog MuRF sounds like a million bucks.

Christian

----------


## Ed Goist

From _Guitar World_ magazine (July 2011) - _"Mass Effect: Top 50 stompbox pedals of all time."_
1. Ibanez TS9
2. Dunlop CryBaby Wah
3. Digitech Whammy 
4. MXR Phase 90
5. EHX Big Muff
6. Vox 847Wah 
7. MXR Dyna Comp Compressor
8. EHX Deluxe MemoryMan
9. A/DA flanger
10. Boss CE1 Chorus
11. Boss MT-2 Metal Zone Distortion
12. EHX Small Stone Phaser
13. Gig-FX Chopper multi-effect
14. Mu-tron III envelope filter
15. MXR 6 Band EQ
16. Fulltone OCD overdrive
17. Dallas Rangemaster treble booster
18. Echoplex delay
19. ZVex FuzzFactory fuzz
20. Boss DD-3 delay
21. Mu-tron BiPhase phase shifter
22. Boss DS1 distortion 
23. ZVex SeekWah tremolo/wah
24. MXR M169 'Carbon Copy' analog delay
25. Dan Armstrong Orange Squeezer compressor
26. Boss OC-2 Octaver
27. MXR Flanger
28. Dunlop Fuzz Face fuzz
29. Dunlop Univibe chorus & vibrato
30. Kelsey-Morris Octavia fuzz/octave
31. Eventide PitchFactor harmonizer
32. Klon Centaur overdrive
33. Boss DM-2 delay
34. Pro Co Rat distortion
35. E-Bow string activator
36. Roger Linn Adrenalinn multi-effect/synth
37. Butler Audio TubeDriver overdrive/tube simulator
38. EHX Frequency Analyzer ring modulator 
39. DeArmond 601 Tremolo
40. Tech 21 SansAmp bass driver
41. Digitech Jamman looper/phrase sampler
42. TC Electronics Stereo Chorus flanger
43. Line 6 DL4 Delay delay/stompbox modeler
44. Fulltone Supa-Trem tremolo
45. Morley Bad Horsie wah-wah pedal
46. Heil TalkBox groovetube
47. EHX MicroSynth analog guitar synthesizer
48. Lovetone Meatball envelope follower/triggered filter
49. fOXX Tone Machine fuzz/octave/sustain
50. Ibanez FP777 Flying Pan phaser

----------


## JonK331

I really like the Fulltone Fulldrive and you gotta have a Boss chromatic tuner pedal.

----------


## Perry

I'm a big fan of the sound guys like Steve Kimock, Bill Frisell, Robben Ford get. Mostly ambient clean tones but with tube amp break-up that is usually touch sensitive. Right now I really just run a Maxon AD-9 analog delay on a minimal setting and a Fulltone Fatboost 2 into a Carr Rambler.

I used to stomp on pedals on a board now I just keep them on my amp and adjust per song.

The Maxon delay is very warm. The Fatboost 2 takes the Carr into a different stratosphere. Superb clean tones but the drive knob on the Fatboost 2 gets the tubes juiced up a little more for some great sustain and 3D tube tones at decent volumes.  The Fatboost's treble and bass controls come in handy for additional EQ.

Also I finally figured out how to get a decent sound out of of my Maxon Auto Filter to simulate Garcia quack tones. But I'll take that pedal out of line when not needed which is most of the time.

The guitar cord straight into an amp is a wonderful thing but I'll sacrifice with the Fulltone FatBoost 2...it's always "on".

----------


## Elliot Luber

How't the venerable Tube Screamer?

----------


## mandopete

> I'm a big fan of the sound guys like Steve Kimock, Bill Frisell, Robben Ford get. Mostly ambient clean tones but with tube amp break-up that is usually touch sensitive.


Yeah, me too.  I'm trying to find a way to blend the electric mando (in my case a Mann Octave Baritone) with acoustic instruments.  I want to be able to take some advantage of electonics and tubes, but mostly like the tone part of the instrument itself.  So far I have gotten as far as the amp, but still not made a firm decision on what to use.  Waaay too many choices out there (and not enough $$$).

----------


## Ed Goist

> How't the venerable Tube Screamer?


1. Ibanez TS9 = the venerable Tube Screamer

----------


## Chip Booth

Ah the TS9.  So popular and has been improved upon so many times by so many others.  You can do essentially the same thing and do it so much better with other gear.

I want to dive into this thread at a later date, I am busy super right this moment, but I am pedal guy. I have 4 working pedal boards, have owned hundreds of them over the years, and design and build my own pedals from scratch.  I'll be back...

----------


## mandopete

> From _Guitar World_ magazine (July 2011) - _"Mass Effect: Top 50 stompbox pedals of all time."_


*4. MXR Phase 90* - I think everybody had one of these back in the 70's.  My other two fav's were the Electro Harmonix Big Muff Pi fuzz and Electric Mistress flanger (great names too).  I built my first (shoddy) pedal board in 1977 and I'll have to see if I can dig up a photo of it.

----------


## Avi Ziv

slightly off topic, I know,  but.....
I'm not an electric player but last night I did watch the film It Might Get Loud, where Jimmy Page, the Edge,and Jack White are brought together to discuss their creative history/process and play guitars. Their approach to sound "sculpting" ranged from the raw and primitive (not a bad thing) Jack White to the ultra complex in the case of Edge. In fact they said that in a U2 concert, Edge has a different guitar all set up for each and every song, and a patch of effects programmed for that particular song. His foot controller array of buttons is only matched by the loaded racks of gear behind him. It sounded beautiful. White's blues-punk approach to sound almost requires low-tech borderline-functional gear. However, when Page gets up and starts playing the opening riff to Whole Lotta Love, the other two are frozen in their tracks with an unforgettable look on their faces. At that moment you realize who is top dog in that room.

----------

OKMike

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

I bought three pedals in the early 70s.  An MXR dynacomp, a Boss DS-1 distortion and  EHX Small Stone Phase Shifter.  I used them for one recording session and then stuck them back in their boxes until a few weeks ago.  After rehabbing my Polytone amp, I thought it might be nice to hear it with some reverb so I bought a EHX Holy Grail in the newer cast case.  

Now I have all of them stuck to a new pedalboard with a spiffy power supply.  The reverb is great and the Small Stone might still be one of the best shifters around.  The dynacomp works OK, but the inner goodies which were surrounded by small and thin  foam sheets were covered with degraded foam throughout the inner box.  I spent an hour cleaning it ago up and then installed a 9 volt connector for the power supply.  Works quite well except for a bit of scratchy pot sounds.  Time for contact cleaner spray.

----------


## timv

This is one that I want right now:




Devi Ever Truly Beautiful Disaster:



> The TBD is simply an oscillating fuzz and a feed back loop with photo sensitive eye in one pedal. The oscillating fuzz is capable of hundreds of different fuzz tones with its blend, fuzz, oscillation, and gate controls, while the feed back loop can mutate any of your other effects into a new noise generating machine of doom.


Dunno if it would fit with something I'd play so I might never get one, but I can watch the demo videos all night.

----------


## Polecat

> Thought this would be a fun and informative thread. 
> 
> I'll start.
> Oh my! Check this one out...
> This pedal has two Electro-Harmonix 12AY7 tubes in it...Yes, in the pedal!


The only pedal I ever built hat two 12AX7 (ok, ECC83) tubes in it, I was trying to build a more "mandoliny" overdrive, but I eventually gave up on it because I found the Pearl OD5 did a better job (it's basically a Tubescreamer with a parametric eq before the distortion circuit, and I thoroughly recommend it to anyone who can find one, in my opinion, it's an improvement on the original Ibanez design).
The other pedals that I love:

The original Danelectro Cool Cat (18V power supply, it eats batteries, but it's the best chorus I've ever tried)

And for sheer wierdness, The Ibanez PDM1, in conjunction with a volume pedal it gives a passable imitation of a swelling organ, and with the Cool Cat you can get true Leslie seasickness effects.

What I'd love to have:

The TC Electronics Sustainer and parametric EQ, but like a lot of so-called "vintage" gear, it's become collectible and is not in my price range - I like things I can use without being afraid to stamp on them.

----------


## Ed Goist

I really should put in a good word for the AnalogMan Maxon SD-9 Super Distortion (AMMSD9) pedal with mid-range mod.

Though pricy, this pedal is very well made, and with AnalogMan's mods and the extra mid-range knob, it offers remarkable versatility. Once one cracks _'the code of the four knobs'_ (great name for a martial arts flick!), having the AMMSD9 is like having 4 great pedals in one. Depending upon how one positions the settings, this pedal can perform like:

* a classic Fuzz (tone & mid rolled back, distortion cranked, level set as desired)
* a Tube Boost (tone @ 12, mid @ ~2, distortion rolled back, level cranked)
* a straight Distortion (tone at 9, mid at 2, distortion & level at 12. For a bluesier distortion dial back the level, then the distortion one notch at a time until you're there)
* a High-Gain pedal (tone and mid each at about 3 or higher, distortion rolled back, level set as desired)

This is a good pedal. In full disclosure though, I should say that I have not yet had the opportunity to play an e-mando through this bad boy...Can't wait for that!

----------


## Tom Wright

Here's a couple of examples of emando through the Maxon with modest overdrive setting. Direct recording, no tubes or speakers.

If they won't play use ctrl-click for PC and option-click for Mac.

Mercy, Mercy
http://www.twtunes.com/pages/Mercy.mp3

Cissy Strut
http://www.twtunes.com/pages/Cissy.mp3

----------

craig.collas

----------


## mandopete

Nice!  That pedal really adds that "touch" of distortion.

Nice playing too!

----------


## Ed Goist

I've been demoing and searching for the right phase pedal for e-mando, and I came across this video demo of the Malekko Omicron Phaser and it really impressed me. Great vintage and modern sounding phase tones in my opinion. Plus, I bet it's internal frequency pot would allow one to set the pedal's frequency response just right for e-mando (_seems like this could be a big plus for e-mando users_).

Does anyone have this pedal or any other pedals in the Malekko Omicron line?

----------


## Emandojangle

Though it is a pedal you don't see as often in the press, I really like the original Jangle Box, especially with my Rickenbacker 5002v58s and my Jon Mann mandolins.  It is a compression/sustain pedal and it is a bit pricey, but it gives an electric mandolin a really nice sparkle without being overbearing.

----------


## mandopete

Ed - Thanks for starting this thread just in time for Christmas!

Those Malekko pedals are da bom!

----------


## Jerry Turberville

I just got the Ravish Sitar pedal.  It's a lot of fun.  One of my favorite things, so far, is the custom scale tuning.  I play a 2 octave scale while in the key mode and the sympathetic string sounds are those notes.  Very cool.  I still have a lot to learn.  There are several good demo videos on youtube.  Just search for Ravish Sitar.

I also wanted to comment about the Gear Page and pedals for emandos.  The gear page is a very good resource, but as was mentioned you won't always get the sounds described with your emando.  It's nice if you can try them out before buying, but there are so many pedals on the market it's not likely you'll find too many places that stock them all, or even 80 to 90%.  So, sometimes you have to take a chance.

----------


## AndyVT

Thats cool the EHX Sitar pedal works well for you with an emando. It looks like a ton of fun. 

I really like the Deluxe Memory Boy analog delay from EHX. The modulation effects that can be controlled with an expression pedal allow for some interesting textures to my sound.

----------


## Jerry Turberville

Ah yes, the expression pedal!  I need to get one!   I didn't know that about the memory boy.   I will be keeping an eye out for an expression pedal and a Memory Boy.  Thanks for the info.

----------


## Treblemaker

I have been playing acoustic and electric music for more than 30 yrs and tend not to sell stuff.
I have collected a bunch of things over the years and this lets me assemble an effects chain for whatever gig I am playing.

Tis picture is a bit chaotic but within it are (in order of the effects chain):

1. Fulltone FullDrive 2 (Mosfet Overdrive with Boost)
2. Ibanez TS-9
3. SubDecay Quazar Phaser (5 Stage)
4. TC ELectronics Chorus/Ring Mod/Flanger
5. Early 80's Ibanez AF-9
6. Vintage Mutron III (2nd Gen)
7. Boss OC-3 Octave Divider
8. Carl Thompson Compressor
9. Electro-Harmonics Cathedral Reverb


I also own and occasionally use:
Proco Rat II
Digitech Whammy II
Morley Wah
Ernie Ball Volume Pedal
MXR Compressor
Danelectro Pepperoni Phaser
Ibanez Chorus
Alesis Nanoverb
Zoom Digital Reverb

Most of the time I play through an '86 Boogie Mark III.
Depending on room size I also use a '65 Vibro Champ (small), Polytune Megabrute (Medium) '72 Twin Reverb (Large). 


Pedals I'd like to own:
Vintage Roland Jet Phase
Moog Moogerfooger or Murph
Lovetone Meatball
Zendrive

----------


## Ed Goist

Ted; very cool pedal board and selection of effects!
You mention having some very nice and premium pedals, and you also mention owning and occasionally using the the Danelectro Pepperoni Phaser. Since the Danelectro phaser is a budget priced pedal, I'm wondering how you would stack it up against more expensive phasers you've used? Thanks.

----------


## Barry Canada

Any know which is a better choice equalizer pedal for emando? MXR vs Boss?
Thanks!

----------


## Treblemaker

IMHO there are three good things about the Pepperoni Phaser:
1) Inexpensive: It's disposable. 
2) Tiny: It has a small footprint.
3) Easy to use: It has one control - that's it.

Costlier Phasers sound more lush and have more flexibility and tonal options.
There are 3 Phaser Pedals I'd like to own: 
1) Script Logo MXR is sort a standard for Phasers
2) Roland Jet Phase - huge foot print - with massive tonal sweep.  
3) Kastle - it's a huge but totally rare and obscure vintage pedal.

----------


## mandroid

Barry, I'd say MXR by virtue of dividing the tone controls by 10 bands offers better shaping control.
But a rackmount 31 band isn't a pedal .. 

NB I own neither..

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's another submission in the _"pedals I want category"_...

While my search for the right phase pedal continues, I ran across this new demo of the *Maxon PT999 Phase Tone*. I think I like this phaser even more than the Malekko. This is the warmest, roundest, most musical phase pedal I've heard. It has that classic Trower/Gilmour vibe, and it is effective across a broad range of phase effects. Oh, and speaking of that, this is by far the best sounding phaser I've heard while set at full speed.

Excellent...Maxon makes great stuff...Between this and the SD-9, I think I'm rapidly becoming a "Maxon Man". Looks like I'll be adding the PT999 my 'must get' list!

----------


## Terry Allan Hall

> Unless the bass lines are busy and complex, why hire a bassist?


Worked as a solo-act w/ a Moog Taurus for a while...how do these compare?


****************************************
I use this pedal board for my electric guitars, but have only started using my E-mando through the Digidelay and the wah...may try others eventually, but some don't sound as good for E-mandos as for Telecasters.

----------


## Ed Goist

Nice pedal board Terry!
Which pedals don't sound good with the e-mando?

----------


## mandopete

Okay, I dug up an old photo of the first pedal board I ever built.  This one's from 1978 and features a MXR Distortion +, MXR Phase 100. Electro Harmonx Electric Mistress, Sho-Bud volume pedal, Electro Harmonix Big Muff PI fuzz, EchoPlex (switch only here),  GK control bar (for the amp), some homemade bypass switches and a modified 9 volt power supply.  The pedals were held in place by velcro.

----------


## Jerry Turberville

I don't think I'll ever tire of playing with my pedals.  I went over to the local GC Saturday.  I had gone in with the intention of buying an MXR P 90, but came out with something a little different.  I bought a Boss AW 3 Dynamic Wah along with a closeout ($17.00) Ibanez analog phaser.  I figured for $17.00 it wasn't going to be much, and it isn't, but still fun to play with (noise and all).   
One thing I did with some success was to put the EHX Ravish Sitar ahead of the Dynamic Wah.  It made some very interesting sounds.   Playing around with both I can tune in some really cool "wah bee" sounds.  Tracking lags a little a fast tempos.   
So many toys and so little money!

----------


## ibanezed4yrs

i dont use pedals too much because i use rack gear.. my tuner is a peterson strorack, my compressor is a tc electronics c400xlr,my e.q.'s are both DBX (pre and post amp), my delays and reverbs and modulation effects are all lexicon, my noise supressor is a decimator.. all gear is killer.. my pedals are few.. first off, i stay away from all boss products.. me no rikey.. (except the gt series.. all the way from gt-6 to the gt-pro.. terrible tone, but nice easy usage for practice).. but anyways.. with my rack, i use:
--morley wah (pro series 2.. always used morley since the 80's)
--janglebox compressor (toneshaping only.. gives me that Pretenders compression)
--creationaudiolabs mk24 boost pedal.. cleanest boost ever

pedal i want...... roland midi foot controller.. 

all in all, i got over three grand in rack effects, another grand in pedals laying around, another grand out there waiting for me to buy them.. lol.. this crap's expensive.. lol

----------


## Terry Allan Hall

> Nice pedal board Terry!
> Which pedals don't sound good with the e-mando?


"Board" being the operative word...  :Wink: 

Not crazy about the sound of my "Poorman's EM-150" through the compressor, the phazer, the tremolo, the vibrato or the chorus, but possibly I'll find  better knob settings eventually that'll sound better. Have found a good setting for the flanger that's handy. Love it through the delay and the wah is kinda fun for a couple of tunes.

At Friday night's gig, we did a set of Irish fiddle tunes and I used the phazer on the "A" parts and the Flanger on the "B" parts...will be exploring if there's a better phazer setting, as I didn't care for the sound as much, although the rest of the band had nice things to say, as did some audience members.

Doubt the chorus pedal will ever get much use w/ my E-mando, as an eightstring has it's own chorus built-in to the original design.

----------


## mandopete

It's difficult to guage the effectiveness of any sound alteration (pedal or otherwise) in a vacuum.  I'm curious as to what people here have found in the way of blending an emando with other acoustic instruments.  My initial thought was to try and get a somewhat "acoustic" sound and started with phase shift and flange'ing.  But what I actually came to discover was it was more a case of reverb (go figure).  Still experimenting with the whole mess.

----------


## Barry Canada

After lots of research on the web and factoring in all the info provided by you all in this fabulous thread I decided to go with the suggestion of the Tonebone PZ-PRE accoustic Preamp by Radial Technologies. I have been using it for a few days with my schertler DYN Gibson oval hole combination and my Collings f hole clip on ATM microphone combo. the results are nothing less than impressive.
I picked up the unit used in Canada. Proud to have a Canadian made product!! Not many out there!
the only problem I see with the unit is the fact that the EQ cannot be set for the 2 input instruments!  For the price and the options it has it is a winner! I think it the unit is definitely a bit more complicated than others due to all it's knobs and buttons and pedal switches!
If anyone is having problems with the unit Ii suggest we help support one another in a thread to together.
A big thank You especially to Perry in this thread and his previous comments about this product in previous threads.
Barry
Great to have this Cafe Forum!

----------


## Ed Goist

I got a Morley Power Wah for Christmas and have really had a ball playing my Telecaster through it since receiving it, and playing my new e-mando through it over the past couple of days.

However, the last several times I've used it (with both instruments) it has been picking-up a local radio station! At first I could hear the station only at the treble extreme of the pedal (toe down), but the past couple of days the radio interference has been there through most of the pedal's sweep.

*In a case of what can only be called remarkable irony, the radio station coming through the pedal is our local Classic Rock FM station!*

I sent an e-mail to Morley yesterday and was pleasantly surprised to receive a reply almost immediately. Apparently what gives the Power Wah is enhanced wah effect is the use of an inducer instead of a capacitor. However, these inducers are prone to picking-up stray radio signals, and if a particular inducer is susceptible in the location where you are most frequently playing, Morley recommends switching to another inducer. They will be sending me more information next week about doing this.

Since doing this kind of stuff is outside my skill set, I may be asking you fine, learned folks for help!  :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

Okay, now I'm thinking I really need this......



 :Disbelief:

----------


## Ed Goist

Pete, no doubt...You need that.
T.C. Electronics makes good stuff! However, I didn't think the phaser sounded up to snuff in the demo, though I thought the chorus, delays, and reverbs all sounded quite good. (Andy gets a really nice Gilmourish effects sound there near the end!)
Oh, and by the way, I'm glad that every pedal demo doesn't feature fine renditions of Zeppelin's _The Ocean_ and Nugent's _Stranglehold_ like this one does...I'd go broke in two weeks!  :Grin:

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, I bought a Digitech RP-255 as a sort of "all-in-one" type of pedal solution.  I was looking for something that could do it all, but didn't want to spend too much money.  I haven't spent too much time with it yet and the manual hasn't been much help.  Just sort of trial and error (more error) learning how to use it.

----------


## flightmedic

I have the Digitech RP-250. A little older but you can go to the website and download a graphic programmer that uses the USB port. It make setting the custom patches a piece of cake

----------


## Tom Sailor

This is mine:

I used it for modeling the sound of my Electric Fiddle for 2 years now and it gives a bold, jazzy sound to it. Works with mandolin very fine, too. Just these days I'm developing some new Pat Matheny-like sound patches for my new Almuse Jazzmando...
Wah is a bit weak, but I don't like it anyway... best is the different selection of preamps and many other effects such as Chorus (great!), Delay, Pitch Shifter, 32-seconds-Loop (!) and about 30 others just in one board... I love it!
Tom

----------


## mandopete

> Just these days I'm developing some new Pat Matheny-like sound patches for my new Almuse Jazzmando...


I would like to hear that!  I always liked Pat's sound, I think it was mostly like a chorus thing.  Not too much, but it gave the guitar a more "lush" sound.

----------


## mandopete

Best pedal board...ever!

----------


## Bigtuna

I don't know if this one has been mentioned, but the SMS Earth Drive make me want to buy an electric mando bad.

----------


## mandopete

> I don't know if this one has been mentioned, but the SMS Earth Drive make me want to buy an electric mando bad.


Don't buy a bad electric mando!

I dunno, the pedal sounds cool, but that video leaves a lot to be desired!

 :Smile:

----------


## Ed Goist

Good luck All! (NFI)

----------


## Ed Goist

> I got a Morley Power Wah for Christmas and have really had a ball playing my Telecaster through it since receiving it, and playing my new e-mando through it over the past couple of days.
> 
> However, the last several times I've used it (with both instruments) it has been picking-up a local radio station! At first I could hear the station only at the treble extreme of the pedal (toe down), but the past couple of days the radio interference has been there through most of the pedal's sweep.
> 
> *In a case of what can only be called remarkable irony, the radio station coming through the pedal is our local Classic Rock FM station!*
> 
> I sent an e-mail to Morley yesterday and was pleasantly surprised to receive a reply almost immediately. Apparently what gives the Power Wah is enhanced wah effect is the use of an inducer instead of a capacitor. However, these inducers are prone to picking-up stray radio signals, and if a particular inducer is susceptible in the location where you are most frequently playing, Morley recommends switching to another inducer. They will be sending me more information next week about doing this.
> 
> Since doing this kind of stuff is outside my skill set, I may be asking you fine, learned folks for help!


I just realized that I never posted a follow-up to this, and because things turned out so well, I thought I should.

Very soon after receiving my e-mail, Morley proactively offered to swap-out the inducer in my Power Wah for no charge! They said that an inducer with a different frequency almost always alleviates this problem.

So, I mailed my pedal to Morley and they installed a new inducer, using one with a frequency different than the original. Within a couple of weeks, the pedal was returned to me, and I haven't had a hint of interference or noise while using it since.

Excellent customer service from the folks at Morley Pedals! (NFI)

----------


## CelticDude

I noticed that Musician's Friend is having a sale on T-Rex Tonebug pedals.  I have the reverb pedal, and really like it a lot.  I'm being tempted by the sustain pedal, even though I've never felt a lack of sustain before (it might just be the cool Irish green...)  Also the wah pedal.

----------


## Ed Goist

> I noticed that Musician's Friend is having a sale on T-Rex Tonebug pedals.  I have the reverb pedal, and really like it a lot.  I'm being tempted by the sustain pedal, even though I've never felt a lack of sustain before (it might just be the cool Irish green...)  Also the wah pedal.


Thanks very much for the info! That looks like a great deal.
Below is a pretty good demo video featuring four of these pedals. (I Love, Love the sound of the Fuzz box in this video demo [that demo starts at ~3:00 into the vid], especially on the rythym PUP).
Again, this looks like a smokin' deal! Thanks again.



Oh, and I also really like the sound of the Phaser pedal in this line. (_That vintage vs. modern switch is a neat feature._)

----------


## CelticDude

I had just about decided to pass on these pedals, but no, you go and post some demos. What were you thinking, posting these vids?  Especially since the coolest ones are the more expensive ones. Thanks for finding these... Must Resist Gear Acquisition Syndrome (GAS)!

Seriously, these do look like good deals, and ToneBugs are nicely made pedals.  If anyone goes for them, let us know what you think.

----------


## mandopete

Anyone else ever notice that most of these pedal and amplifier demos feature a pretty good dose of David Gilmour licks?

----------


## Ed Goist

> Anyone else ever notice that most of these pedal and amplifier demos feature a pretty good dose of David Gilmour licks?


All electric guitarists need ask but one question...

*WWDGD?*

----------


## igowing

Not everyone's cup of tea but my favorite pedal of all time is the MXR Blue Box - 2 octaves down + gated fuzz.  Great for getting weird analog synth/ninteno tones, combine it with wah, more fuzz, and chorus for extra craziness.  See the song "Damnit Coby" by my band Spooky Action for examples

That's the only pedal out of the ordinary I use, my board is: 

MXR blue box>crybaby>ts9>snarling dogs black dog od>big muff>line6 space chorus>line6 tap tremolo> Morley little alligator volume>EH #1 echo

I can strongly recommend any of the above pedals for emando, and they can all be found fairly cheap used if you scout around.  The Snarling Dogs black dog overdrive has been surprisingly good, when paired with a good low wattage tube amp you get some really big od sounds.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Not everyone's cup of tea but my favorite pedal of all time is the MXR Blue Box - 2 octaves down + gated fuzz.  Great for getting weird analog synth/ninteno tones, combine it with wah, more fuzz, and chorus for extra craziness.  See the song "Damnit Coby" by my band Spooky Action for examples
> ...snip...


Great stuff igowing!
I really like that track, and I look forward to hearing more from Spooky Action.

----------


## Ed Goist

I received two Visual Sound pedals today: the Visual Sound Garage Tone 'Oil Can' Phaser, and the Visual Sound 'Route 66' combination Compressor/overdrive pedal...It was like _"Pedal Christmas in April"_ here today!  :Smile: 

(_disclaimer: though I purchased the Oil Can phaser off amazon.com last week, I should say that I won the Route 66 thanks to a generous give-away by Visual Sound through their Facebook page_)

Here are my reviews of these pedals:

*Oil Can Phaser:*
The build quality of the pedal is excellent. Housing and knobs are well built and sturdy. Controls for speed and depth combine to offer just about any phase characteristic any player could want. The phaser effect is distinct and very well-defined across all settings, and the tone remains very musical. Moreover, this pedal (at the end of the chain) works very well in combination with other pedals. Bottom line: This is a wonderful analog phaser, and a remarkable value. My personal favorite setting is speed at 11:00, depth at 2:00. This setting creates a rich, Pink Floyd-like sweep that is wonderful for leads, chords and rhythmic lines. Highly recommended phaser pedal. Grade: A

*Route 66* (compressor into overdrive): 
Compressor side: I love the compressor in this pedal! It provides a balance to leads and chords, incredible sustain, and it evens out your volume and timbre regardless of picking dynamics. Richness and depth are added to either clean playing, or to anything played through the compressor and into a dirt box run after the compressor. The more I played through the compressor (this was my first time using this type of effect), the more I liked it. I expect to be running this a lot! Oh, and the compressor sounds fantastic when fed into other pedals. Great stuff. Favorite setting so far: tone control off, compression at 2:00, gain at 9:00. 
Compressor Grade: A.

Overdrive side: A nice rich, Bluesy, and dark overdrive pedal. Provides a nice crunch, particularly with the bass boost switch engaged. Seems to perform better when set for darker tones than brighter ones (This is just fine by me!). A fun pedal that deserves to be explored for it's tonal range. Has a very nice musicality, though it may lack some 'hair' (hard rockers might want to add a distortion or fuzz pedal after the Route 66). My favorite setting so far: bass boost on, drive at 1:00, tone at 9:00. 
Overdrive Grade: B.

Combined Compressor/Overdrive: This is where the Route 66 really shines! Everything about the compressor (especially the enhanced sustain!) compliments the overdrive section. This pedal works really well when both sides are engaged and set as indicated above. This provides a rich, dark, warm, swampy Electric Blues and Classic Rock tone. 
Combo Pedal Grade: A-

In closing, I expect to spend lots of time playing through these pedals, especially the Oil Can Phaser and the Compressor side of the Route 66. Good stuff!

----------


## mandroid

Got a Y'ha DG multi EFX board quite a while ago, works great in an EFX loop out of the back of my AC 60.
  Pre mono out to instrument in, and a stereo return.. to the power-amp stage.. get some gain in the process..

----------


## Ian Rossiter

I've been a Visual Sound RT-66 junkie for about 9 years, when I play my Telecaster, it's always on!! Their Garagetone series is just great too.
My "A" Rig pedalboard is; Budda BudWah>Boss TU-2>VS RT -66>VS Truetone>Axel Grease>VS CHopper Tremolo>VS Oil Can Phaser. My Acoustic chain is simply a Radial PZ-Pre w/ a TU-3. These all sit on a Pedaltrain pedalboard.
  My "B" rig pedalboard is; Budda BudWah> Boss Tu-3>VS RT-66>VS Truetone boost>Axel Grease. Mounted on a smaller Pedaltrain.
 Visual Sound makes great stuff!!

----------


## mandopete

The ultimate!

----------


## Ed Goist

After being VERY impressed by the demo videos I've seen of EarthQuaker Devices (EQD) pedals, and after finding out they are built right here in Ohio, I decided I'd get one.

The one pedal I knew I wanted to roundout my effects chain was a Fuzz, so I narrowed it down to either the EQD Hoof, Dream Crusher, or Dirt Transmitter.

After viewing lots of video demos, and after several correspondences with some of the folks who recorded EQD demos and with Jamie from EQD, I decided to go with the Dirt Transmitter because of it extra gritty quality, and because of its adjustable bias (which can create all sorts of tones from dying sputter to big and heavy).

Well, I spent a couple hours on the Dirt Transmitter last night, and I am very impressed!

I absolutely Love this little beast...What a fantastic pedal! It provides pretty much all the Fuzz tones I'm looking for (everything from warm & creamy classic Iron Butterfly Fuzz to spitting, over-the-top bias-starved Fuzz). I'm really impressed by the range of different Fuzzes one can get by working the tone and dirt knobs. Awesome!

Also, I'm very glad I went with this EQD Fuzz pedal because of the bias knob! I didn't think I'd use the counter-clockwise 'strangled' Fuzz much, but the more I played it last night, the more I liked it (especially with chords). 

Great stuff! Love, Love, Love this pedal!

----------


## mandopete

I don't know who thinks up the names for these pedals, but *Dirt Transmitter* has to be one of the best of all time!

I also love that the Rainbow Machine has a knob labeled "magic" - gotta me one of those!

----------


## Jim Nollman

anyone using the line 6 pod 300 or 400 or 500 with a mandolin? be good to hear how you like it.

----------


## craig.collas

looking for a preamp to use for my weber maverick 5 string and wondering about the line 6 hd series, another contender is the AMT ss series although I have tried neither. What I am looking for is a guitar amp sound but not a lot of distortion you know the glass thing!!
combined with the ability to have that liquid sustian but not metal. Thanks for any feed back on these as I will probably have to buy without trying them.

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's my current effects chain:


L to R: Visual Sound GarageTone Oil Can Phaser, AnalogMan modded Maxon SD-9, EarthQuaker Devices Dirt Transmitter Fuzz (My Go-To pedal!), Morley Power Wah (used mostly with the pedal set as a tone filter/enhancer). Oh, and the signal runs R to L.

And here's my current rig:


Eastwood Warren Ellis tenor guitar --> effects chain --> Hughes & Kettner Edition Tube 25th Anniversary Combo

----------


## Tom Wright

This is what you need to complete the string, real tube-based Leslie emulation pedal from Hughes and Kettner (I've played thru one, really nice):

----------


## Hokurai

I got a digitech RP255 pedal for my electric violin and it's pretty great. It has a looper, expression pedal that controls volume, wah, talkbox simulator, etc. You can control just about any parameter with it. Even gain on a distortion effect or speed on tremolo. It's also really good for a recording interface. It almost gives too many things to play with and it sounds nice.

----------


## mandopete

> This is what you need to complete the string, real tube-based Leslie emulation pedal from Hughes and Kettner (I've played thru one, really nice)


Look Ma, I sound just like George Harrison!   :Smile: 

That's a pretty cool effect.  I like the fact that it speeds up and slows down like a real leslie.  When I had my Hammond organ I used the leslie just like you would use vibrato on a guitar and speeding up and slowing down was the real fun of it.

----------


## Ed Goist

> This is what you need to complete the string, real tube-based Leslie emulation pedal from Hughes and Kettner (I've played thru one, really nice):...snipped this embedded video


Wow, that's pretty cool. I tend to be enough of a Luddite that I'm scared-away from things with too many switches, buttons, and knobs, but this actually seems pretty user friendly and intuitive.

My favorite setting from the video is that _'Led Zeppelin No Quarter'_ type effect right at the beginning. I'm sure I could sit and jam on that for hours.

Very cool! Thanks for sharing Tom.

BTW, I'm amazed how much better ALL my pedals sound through the Hughes & Kettner. This has really shown me how an investment in the end of the signal chain (the amp/speaker) can pay added dividends by enhancing everything before it.  :Smile:

----------


## Jim Nollman

I'm playing around with a friend's Strymon TimeLine, with my Godin A8 through a Fishman Loudbox. It's pricey, but unique enough to be worth it.

 For a few different reasons, this is the best pedal I've ever used.  Some of the presets really do increase the mandolin's sustain without accentuating pick click the way compressors and overdrives made for guitars usually do. Other presets do things I've never even considered. 

It also has a built in looper, with enough memory time to let me loop entire A or B parts of fiddle tunes. I had no idea how tricky it is to get the start and stop exactly on the beat. Practice makes perfect.

The best feature of the Strymon, in my opinion, is the pedal's own dedicated effects loop. In other words, I can loop any other pedal directly into the Strymon to modulate ONLY the current delay setting, without altering the dry tone. For one example, I set the Strymon to  a repeating "swell" delay, then modulated that delay with a distortion pedal. I've been experimenting with fuzz and overdrive  pedals with mandolins for years, and I hardly ever bother with them anymore because they amplify the attack so much. This particular Strymon configuration eliminates all modulation on the attack,  but sustains like crazy. For me, that unique possibility justifies the price of admission.

----------


## Ed Goist

Well, I've finally done away with the loose chain of pedals and the 9V batteries, and have gotten a _'real-life'_ pedal board and an AC power supply. I'm using the Pedaltrain Mini and the Visual Sound 1 Spot. Seems efficient and nicely portable.

Effects chain:
Snark Chromatic pedal tuner --> AnalogMan Maxon SD-9 --> Earthquaker Devices Dirt Transmitter --> 
Visual Sound GarageTone Oil Can Phaser --> ModTone Mini-Mod Delay

----------


## mandopete

Okay, I'm not too bright - but how does the pedal board power the devices?

----------


## Ed Goist

> Okay, I'm not too bright - but how does the pedal board power the devices?


Hi Pete;
One needs to get a 9V adapter power supply to go along with the board (though some of the higher-end Pedaltrain boards come with their own power supply). I'm using the Visual Sound 1 Spot power supply along with a 1 Spot 5 plug multi-plug daisy chain (both pictured below).

I am very impressed by the 1 Spot. It is small, very light, easy to permanently mount on the board with Velcro if desired, and it powers all my pedals very quietly. Highly recommended.

----------


## Eric C.

Thats pretty awesome.  You bringing this get-up on Sunday?  And is that pretty new white tenor in your hands yet? :Mandosmiley: 




> Well, I've finally done away with the loose chain of pedals and the 9V batteries, and have gotten a _'real-life'_ pedal board and an AC power supply. I'm using the Pedaltrain Mini and the Visual Sound 1 Spot. Seems efficient and nicely portable.
> 
> Effects chain:
> Snark Chromatic pedal tuner --> AnalogMan Maxon SD-9 --> Earthquaker Devices Dirt Transmitter --> 
> Visual Sound GarageTone Oil Can Phaser --> ModTone Mini-Mod Delay

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi Eric; bringing my electric rig for sure (it's become my _"Linus' blanket"_  :Smile:  ), but the _Mojo_ is still in Max & Lauri's shop, so I'll just have _Red Hoodoo_ (my Eastwood).

----------


## mandopete

> One needs to get a 9V adapter power supply to go along with the board (though some of the higher-end Pedaltrain boards come with their own power supply).


Okay, bear in mind it's been many years since I even owned a pedal, but back then the only way to power them was via battery.  Did all of your pedals have a A/C option?  Back when I built my first pedal board (think Dark Ages) I had to modify the pedals to work with an A/C adapter.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Okay, bear in mind it's been many years since I even owned a pedal, but back then the only way to power them was via battery.  Did all of your pedals have a A/C option?  Back when I built my first pedal board (think Dark Ages) I had to modify the pedals to work with an A/C adapter.


Yes, just about all pedals built over the past couple of decades have a jack that accommodates a center negative barrel-style output plug (which is what the 1 Spot has). Plugging a power supply into the pedal through this plug bypasses the battery and powers the pedal. 

If you look closely at the pic of my board below, you'll see the barrel-style plugs connected to the Snark tuner (far right) & the AnalogMan Maxon SD-9 on the top rim of those pedals, and to the EQD Dirt Transmitter on the right side.

----------


## mandopete

> Yes, just about all pedals built over the past couple of decades have a jack that accommodates a center negative barrel-style output plug.


Man, I gotta get into the '90's

 :Smile: 

Thanks Ed!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Travis Wilson

A couple of pictures of my DIY pedal board.
turbo tuner>Empress ParaEq>Diamond Compressor>Aria Distortion>Tremvelope>Flashback(alter ego) Delay>Hardwire Reverb
The picture of the underside shows my isolated power units to keep things really quiet.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Travis Wilson

I apologize for not answering to the intent of your original post, Mr. Goist.

The pedals I love are those that are first and foremost quiet.  Even if a pedal creates some interesting sound-scapes, I have a tough time keeping that pedal employed if it is noisy.  I do not like hum, LFO swishing and etc.  Everything on my board is quiet,...really quiet.  Among my favorite pedals on the board is the Pigtronix Tremvelope.  It does tremolo differently than most typical trem pedals.  When you get it dialed in to fit your preference/style, it really reacts to your playing/picking.  You can see some cool demos of it at proguitarshop.com (NFI).

Hate?  That's a strong word.  I guess I really have not liked most overdrive pedals I have tried.  With the e-mando, overdrive never really sounded that appealing.  Getting to a good bluesey tone required higher gain settings which yielded too much noise.  Maybe it has something to do with the short scale?

Want?  If price were no barrier, I guess I would take a hard look at either the Strymon Timeline, the Empress Phaser, or the Pigtronix Infinity Looper.  However, the price for these three pedals is quite a barrier!!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## CelticDude

Just picked up a Carbon Copy delay pedal.  Had a Black Friday coupon at the local music store, so I grabbed it.  Much nicer than the cheap digital pedal I bought a few months ago, although fussier as well.  Oddly, I've only used it on an acoustic mando so far, but I'll get to the electrics soon enough.

Merry Early XMas!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## mandroid

Under Want [since not made that way]

A volume pedal that maintains a 3 conductor, TRS, signal straight thru it.. 
all I see is TR for 'instrument cables', not a balanced signal ,
 the  + , with return and  ground/shield separate , not combined .

----------


## Ed Goist

NFI, just an FYI  :Smile:

----------


## Travis Wilson

This one looks like a lot of fun.  Must. Resist. The. Urge.

http://proguitarshop.com/diamond-quantum-leap.html

----------


## Barry Wilson

This zoom G1u pedal I use in the garage has usb and I can power it with the usb instead of power cable or battery. and if you have the software installed you can see what pedals and adjustments you can make on screen. 

I only use the pedal in the garage though (man cave/studio). out playing I use a modelling amp to keep the crap off the floor (too many other pedals to trip over for other things).

I would like a seperate volume control, and a morely wah though. I might be prejudiced but I don't find any digital wah feeling the same as a good old analog

----------

